

Ask HN:  Do sites that use python like spotify and dropbox use a framework?  - clojurerocks

Hello.  I was wondering if sites like Spotify and Dropbox that apparently use python extensively use a framework like pylons or flask or django or if they create their own?  Thank you.
======
elg0nz
Instagram uses a very customized Django. Ref - [http://www.quora.com/Which-
high-profile-web-startups-have-ch...](http://www.quora.com/Which-high-profile-
web-startups-have-chosen-to-use-Django-over-Ruby-on-Rails-in-the-
past-6-months)

------
mailarchis
I am not sure about Spotify and Dropbox. I do know disqus uses django. Ref -
<http://www.slideshare.net/zeeg/djangocon-2010-scaling-disqus>

------
Hovertruck
We use Django at Chartbeat.

